# Diagrama Philips mod.:21pt5425/77



## leondefraga (Oct 15, 2013)

buenas a todos necesito si alguien tiene el diagrama de este tv por que me entro en reparacion y no lo puedo conseguir por ningun lado desde ya muchas gracias y si no lo pueden pasar por favor diganme que horizontal lleva y el integrado de fuente el numero 7641(impreso en la placa) 
necesito saber cuales son exactamente estos dos componentes por que otro tecnico los a sacado y no se cuales lleva !! desde ya muchas gracias a todos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2013)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2013)

jaja lo vas a encontrar si sos mago con esos datos, ese esquema lo tenes que buscar por el numero de chasis ,que si no me equivoco es el  L03.1L AA (puede que sea el chasis L03.1L sin las AA)
estos son los modelos de tv que usan ese mismo  chasis 
Philips 	21PT4331
Philips 	20PT3331/44R
Philips 	20PT4331/55R
Philips 	14PT4131/44R
Philips 	14PT3131/78R
Philips 	21PT6446/85
Philips 	21PT5435/78
Philips    21pt5425/77	
Philips 	21PT5433/77	
Philips 	14PT3132/85R

aqui descarga el manual de servicio http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,3415/

aqui descargar el esquema del tv

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,2787/


PD:

si no es ese el chasis puede ser este otro,que es muy similar es el chasis L03.1L  (sin las AA)
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...om_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,650/


----------

